# I want to run my own FTP server, but how?



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here is the deal. I am planning on getting a computer and installing XP Pro on it and using it as an FTP server. My question is, how do I go about setting up a computer to be the FTP host, what software do I need, if any, and what ports/settings would I need to adjust on my router/firewall?

Any help in setting up an FTP server would be appreciated.

BMR777


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FileZilla is an excellent and free FTP server. You'll also need to forward port 21 for TCP on the router and any other firewall.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

I have been looking at the Ability FTP Server program. If I set up an FTP server on a PC, will it also be able to server regular web pages via HTTP? Such as I tie a domain name to my IP address and it serves web pages?

Thanks,
BMR777


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

NO, you need a web server as well. XP Pro comes with IIS. It acts as a Web Server and FTP server.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If you're looking into more of a webserver, check out Apache. It's twice the server MS will ever put out, and free.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

I found a program that works great! It combines HTTP with browser upload. The only problem is, if I hook it up to the PC through the just the Modem, it works great, but if I hook it up via router, I get trouble. I forward the TCP and UDP port (1776) to the PC with the correct address, and I even have the PC in a DMZ, but the HTTP Server Program gives a 501 error. 

Also, disabling the firewall did not seem to help.  


Here is the link for the program in case it helps: LINK 

Also, if I take a dummy PC (sole purpose is to serve files) and place it outside the LAN between the modem and the router, that would work, right? What would I have to do for this besides hook up the PC with two NIC's and enable Internet Connection Sharing, if anything? Also, will ICS interfere at all with VPN's? I don't think it would but my dad uses ILX Workstation, a stock program, and it uses I think a secure vpn.

Thanks,
BMR777


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless your ISP offers multiple public IP addresses, putting a computer in front of the router won't work, only the router or the computer will get an IP address, the other will be unconnected. There's no way I'd do this with ICS! Why not just put the one computer in the DMZ of the router?

ICS is problematic with VPN's, at least for me. :smile:


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here is what I tried:

I put the PC IP Address in the DMZ
I forwarded the TCP and UDP port I was using (1776)
I tried without the firewall on

And it still did not work.

The program asks for a listening IP address, when hooked to the router it lets me choose 192.168.2.30 (IP Address) or 127.0.0.1, but when hooked to modem, I can choose my public IP and all works well. 

When I hook the PC through the router and attempt to run, it returns a 501 error on the HTTP Server program.

Thanks, 
BMR77


----------



## Jung (Jun 27, 2005)

To host a HTTP server you need to forward port 80
To host a FTP server you need to forward port 21

Now if you are trying to connect to your site via your own network you need to connect to it using its local IP. To find the local IP address open the command prompt on the host computer and type "ipconfg". Exp. http://192.168.0.2


----------

